# Should I fix it Or Sell it



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Look At my car am not sure what I should do. I can fix and put aftermarket parts on it like Custom Bumper, Grill, Angel eyes Headlights, carbon fiber hood. Or just sell it What would you guys Do?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you should keep any Sentra with the GTR designation.


/end sarcasm.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

If I were in your shoes, I would definitely sell it.....time for a 240.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

my420sx said:


> *If I were in your shoes, I would definitely sell it.....time for a 240. *


That's what I would try to do...


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

The 240sx is nice but I would stick to the 200sx/sentra(95-99) if I sell


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

did the damage go past the fenders?? what ever turns out cheaper for u should be ur decision... fixing ur ride or buying another b14. 

i would personally go for a sr20 b14 200sx se-r or sentra SE


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

the damage didnt past the fender


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

How is the frame? That would be my biggest concern.. If it isn't damaged you can always have some fun "reapairing" the car...


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i think you should part it out and sell all the parts from it.


----------



## covertpolarbear (Oct 31, 2003)

GTRsentra said:


> *The 240sx is nice but I would stick to the 200sx/sentra(95-99) if I sell *


.... why?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sell it.....you know it'll never be the same after an accident.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

sell it =)..........and i was just wondering..........................how the **** did that happen??


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Sell it..... Cheap...... To me.... LOL. I need a new project. That looks similar to how my 92 did when I got it. @ $1000 in new parts from NAPA or @ $250 if my JY were to get one in.


BTW... yeah, how did it happen????


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Some guy ran a stop sign and clip off my front end. As he hit my bumper and his car came in front of mine I hit into his fender and driver side door. It was a hit run. I got copy of the plates but they were stolen plates. The Damage isnt that bad the can still drive after the accident I drove it home only what you dont see is damaged and the hood


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Are the framerails damaged? My 95 Sentra had similar damage when I bought it and I replaced the radiator support and an ajacent underhood panel as well as the radiator, fender, hood, headlight , A/C condenser, battery etc and it cost me like 800 to do that.If the rest of the car is good, I would repair it since it will still be cheaper than a replacememnt car.If done right, there will be no difference in how it drives when it is done, at least mine drives good and I have put 14k miles on it since I repaired it!


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

The framerails are not damaged. I have a extra radiator, A/C condenser, radiator support and hood (got from a friend that was junkin his car that was hit in the back). My radiator, A/C condenser is still good but if i fix the car I will use the New radiator its a racing i got on ebay I never installed. All I need to get would be the clear corner lights & headlights The angle eye ones (I seen them on ebay for 130 the pair) and a front bumper for 98/99 200sx front bumper or R33 skyline one. My freind is a body man so he would give me a good deal on labor. 
I still checking the Pros & Cons


----------



## B14INMIAMI (Oct 11, 2003)

fix it.. it looks cheap, and should be a blast to do!!!!!!!!!!!!

jorge


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

lots of factors to consider. what's the odometer reading? are you planning to race it or just daily driver street car?
i'd sell it because it may not be the same. but if it was STRICTLY a project car it also might be not worth it to keep it since you can get a B13 SE-R somewhere with a near perfect body and project that one. -just my opinion.
if you REALLy insist on a 95-99 sentra than i would go so far as to sell the one you got/sell it for parts, and go purchase a used on with maybe higher mileage to save money.


----------



## koko164 (Oct 18, 2003)

What can you afford? If not much maybe you'll have to tack on a couple of lights and drive it for a while.

If you sell it the way it is you won't get too much for it. If you fix it up you won't get your money
back, unless you got the car dirt cheap to begin with.

If it runs real good and you would have kept the car for a couple more years.... fix it.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

The car runs great the tranny is fine the car only has 99k miles on it. Even the way it is now it still running good once a week I move it for street cleaning


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would get a mig welder, an angle grinder and a drill and go for it. I trimmed mine up with an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel then prefit the panels before I had a friend bring his Mig over so I could weld it. It was easy and took 4-5 hours labor-including paint. Pics of my car "before" can be seen on my website(link in my sig). It was done in the back yard and the closest I came to using a frame straightener was tying a rope around the core support and pulling it out with my Frontier.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

i say unless there some real frame damage i would keep it , and just do what you want to it , thats what i plan on doing if i get into any fender benders


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

My car was totalled
and I fixed it
its not done yet
But I had to get fender/fender support/core support/rad/ all ac but they dont work/drivers fender/windshield/hood/lights/

BASICALLY THE WHOLE NEW FRONT END
and I am glad I done it even though its not finished I am glad I done it..

I still got alot to go but fuck its your car u love your car then do it.
If u dont give a shit about your car fuck it sell it.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ohh ya I had frame damage also cost me 500 alone for the frame damage


----------

